# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Changes to the Forum Guidelines

## Total Eclipse

With the introduction of the user-controlled swearing filter along with the issue of copyright brought to light, the "Language" section has been updated and a "Copyright" section has been added. Swearing (within reason) is now allowed, the filter is on for guests and members who are not logged in, and is on by default for new members while current members can turn it on in your General Settings. If you have any questions, please feel free to post below or contact a staff member directly. ::): 





> *Language*
> 
> Swearing is permitted, however, posts containing excess swearing may be edited at moderator's discretion and usernames containing swear words will be changed. A user-controlled swearing filter is available on the site, when on, swear words (as predefined by staff and by the user) will be replaced by a _[BEEP]_. Members can turn this filter on or off at any time in their General Settings (it's on by default), however, the filter is mandatory for guests and members who are not logged in.
> 
> Please, no graphic sex talk out in the open forum. There is an 18+ forum for the more "adult" topics. Please keep it contained there. For access and more information about the 18+ forum, please message a staff member for more details.







> *Copyright*
> 
> Any materials taken from other sources are copyrighted, posting/uploading this material in its entirety without permission from the actual owner is not permitted and is against the law. Simply giving credit to the original author is not enough. Permission from the owner must be included with the post and that permission must include _publishing on a public forum_.
> 
> A small snippet of around a couple of sentences or a short paragraph from articles is permitted as long as the original work is cited. It is at moderator's discretion what is considered to be a snippet.
> 
> If you are a copyright owner, you can report infringement to a staff member via e-mail, mail@anxietyspace.com.

----------

